# Stocking ideas for an 8 gallon.



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

hey everyone, i need some ideas for my 8 gallona that hopefully one day will be quite heavily planted. im going in a few weeks to my lfs to pick up some fish for the tank though and i need some ideas. i dont want any comman livebeares because i have mostly livebearers in my 29gallon so i would like smaller fish such as tetra's (which i really like), i also like the idea of a betta with a few shrimp (if they get along). thanks


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ember tetras and sparkling gouramis along with pygmy cories.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for the suggestion, i like the idea  however i dont think pygmy cories will be best as my gravel is quite large and not the smoothest. i also fogot to add that my lfs only really stock the typical types of fish, but i can ask as they import from thailand i think, and they have a book of what the breeders they order form, have.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Celestial pearl danios! And perhaps a honey gourami and a peacock goby to go with 

You could also do a group of dwarf puffers, they're very plant safe and will take care of ANY snails you accidentally introduce.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

hehe i was thinking of celestial pearl danios its just a question of if my lfs can get them in or not 
thanks for for other suggestions, i do like the idea of a gourami, and ill look up a peacock goby 
Dwarf puffers was my original idea and i might stick with it, the only problem is that i have read that they sometimes only eat frozen or live food and i cant get that where i am.
thanks


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can't get frozen or live, I would be really hesitant to buy the dwarf puffers. Mine won't touch any sort of prepared food. Here's what they eat, in descending order of preference: live snails, live blackworms, frozen mysis shrimp, frozen bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp. Just to give you an idea, they'll only rarely bother with the frozen brine and will only eat the krill about half the time. They really go nuts over the live snails. Does your LFS have a snail problem? You could probably feed your puffers exclusively on live snails provided you had another tank you could breed pond snails in. I breed pond snails in my betta tank for this purpose. Before I had a tank suitable for breeding the snails, I would just go to the LFS every week and get a bag full of the pest snails and dump them straight in the puffer tank. The snails would usually be all gone after a week or so, but I figure it's better to feed them on a regular schedule than let them binge like that.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

yea thats why im apprehensive about buying them and rather go for a fish that i can feed. i had a snail pest problem, and was going to keep them when i got puffers (i had ordered some) however i never went through with my plan and now the pest snails are gone (i washed the tank outside). i do want a different species though, im sick of livebearers lol.
thanks for the info


----------

